# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Emoticons in Tapatalk

## dgwebster

Hi, can you configure the Tapatalk plugin to ignore emoticons? A large amount of code turns into smiley/winky faces and makes reading it quite difficult to say the least.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

----------


## Foremannvezc

emoticons are one of their features,  :Smilie:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Cool:  :EEK!:

----------


## dgwebster

according to Tapatalk you can switch it off by altering your plugin:




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

----------

